# The Players Championship 2019 - #5thMajor



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Players has kicked off. Tommy, Rose, JT and Schauffele already under way with Rors due to tee off in half an hour. Should be a fantastic tournament, excited to see how it plays now it's moved to earlier in the season.

Who you picking for a good week this week? I reckon Matt Wallace will have another strong week. Played very nicely last week at Bay Hill and has worked hard since then with his coach and has also worked with Phil Kenyon on his putting alignment so with those little tweaks I reckon he'll go nicely. I'm picking Tiger to win his 3rd Players this week though, hoping the week off last week will do him the world of good and he'll put in a solid performance this week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Players has kicked off. Tommy, Rose, JT and Schauffele already under way with Rors due to tee off in half an hour. Should be a fantastic tournament, excited to see how it plays now it's moved to earlier in the season.

Who you picking for a good week this week? I reckon Matt Wallace will have another strong week. Played very nicely last week at Bay Hill and has worked hard since then with his coach and has also worked with Phil Kenyon on his putting alignment so with those little tweaks I reckon he'll go nicely. I'm picking Tiger to win his 3rd Players this week though, hoping the week off last week will do him the world of good and he'll put in a solid performance this week.
		
Click to expand...

I fancy tiger for this one.. he took last week off to make sure he was fit for this..


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

Praying for tiger myself, would love him to take another major get that fire burning again.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 14, 2019)

What a start for Hossler. -3 after 3


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2019)

sort the thread title out ffs


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			sort the thread title out ffs
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with it? 

Superb start for JT. Birdie up the 1st, genuine eagle chance on the 2nd. Rose not started brilliantly, pulled both tee shots on the first 2 left.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 14, 2019)

The irony wouldn't be lost on me if Rory McIlroy won this week based on a lot of the comments in the unpopular opinions thread (mine included). Been quite an array of winners over the years so it could be up for grabs for almost anyone.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Phil might just turn around and head home after that tee shot. Not pretty.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't even know who's on form as I haven't watched much golf since the Ryder Cup.

The only way Rory is winning it is if he has an 8 shot lead on Saturday night. 

Edit: Is it on Sky Sports? That'll give me something to watch tonight and over the weekend.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 14, 2019)

I've picked Koepka in the OAD, I fancy Fleetwood to go well this week too.


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even know who's on form as I haven't watched much golf since the Ryder Cup.

*The only way Rory is winning it is if he has an 8 shot lead on Saturday night.* 

Edit: Is it on Sky Sports? That'll give me something to watch tonight and over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...


actually think hes almost in the Fowler category at the moment, best option be 4 or 5 groups back and post a score


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Rough start for Rose. 3 left tee shots in a row, the one on 3 just went WAY left missing the water left initially before dropping in. Scrappy start.


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

JT Looking to go -3 thru 3, burning it up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

That drive on 12 just then from Rors was mental. 315 yards, pitched next to the pin, unreal.

The fact Rose is still level par after the way he's hit it on the first 3 is testament to how good he is. Superb display of recovery play so far.


----------



## rksquire (Mar 14, 2019)

Xander Schauffele


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2019)

My favourite tour event of the year. 

Love to see Tiger go well here and get some form going. Would also be good to see Spieth start turning up for 4 rounds. 

But listening to Golf Talk america podcast last night they were talking to Elkington and he thinks the way it's set up with the weather this week the winning score will do well to be any better than around - 3


----------



## Trapdraw (Mar 14, 2019)

#NOTAMAJOR


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2019)

McIlroy off to a very tidy start, currently at -3 early on his back 9.

Rose finally gets his first birdie on his 12th hole after the ugly triple bogey on his 10th hole.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2019)

#milesbetterthanTheOpen ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Trapdraw (Mar 14, 2019)

#noitsnot


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			#milesbetterthanTheOpen ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Believe that post should fit better in the â€œunpopular opinionâ€ thread...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2019)

Well it was good to watch the â€œfeaturedâ€ groups - seeing some golf , now Sky turn it off and we are watching people â€œchatâ€ , why have they started the â€œLiveâ€ broadcast if they arenâ€™t going to be showing any â€œLiveâ€ Golf


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it was good to watch the â€œfeaturedâ€ groups - seeing some golf , now Sky turn it off and we are watching people â€œchatâ€ , why have they started the â€œLiveâ€ broadcast if they arenâ€™t going to be showing any â€œLiveâ€ Golf
		
Click to expand...

Just starting the main broadcast feed, switching from the Featured Groups PGA Tour Live feed. Took all of 10 minutes before the golf started again. Really that big a deal? 

Some excellent scoring this morning. Do wonder if it'll be tougher going for the afternoon groups when the greens dry out and get a bit harder. Tommy making it look easy out there though, brilliant round of golf. Nice to see Wallace and Rors putting up good numbers as well. Reckon we're going to get a packed top of the leaderboard this week.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 14, 2019)

The US already has 3 of the 4 majors ... donâ€™t give them another one, even in jest!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Tommy home in 30 to lead with a superb round of -7. Good shooting lad.


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2019)

Canary Kid said:



			The US already has 3 of the 4 majors ... donâ€™t give them another one, even in jest!
		
Click to expand...

Simple solution, drop the Masters and replace it with The Players.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2019)

Has Tiger won it yet?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2019)

Glad I got Fleetwood at 25/1 this morning, now down to 6/1.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Keegan Bradley playing some lovely golf at the minute. Just glad weâ€™re not having to watch his pre-shot routine yet!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Crow said:



			Simple solution, drop the Masters and replace it with The Players.
		
Click to expand...

Na drop the pga. The masters is fantastic . Even better they donâ€™t let in the riff raff


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2019)

Ryan Moore slam dunked it at 17

Kaboooooom Baby


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Anyone notice Jason Dufner's bag , it looks like a normal run of the mill  carry stand bag


----------



## GaryK (Mar 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Glad I got Fleetwood at 25/1 this morning, now down to 6/1.
		
Click to expand...

I'm even gladder as got him at 28/1 last night


----------



## Coffey (Mar 15, 2019)

GaryK said:



			I'm even gladder as got him at 28/1 last night 

Click to expand...

I got him at 28/1 as well. But not too glad about anything yet as there are 3 days of golf to be played!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

Really enjoyed the golf yesterday. Sawgrass is a really good course for TV viewing. Conditions got tough for a few hours in the afternoon when the wind got up but when that died late it became placid and easy for scoring again - allowing the likes of Tiger and Reed to pick up a few birdies coming in and secure decent finishing scores. Keegan Bradley played superbly too, was ripping it off the tee, stuffing it with his irons and making everything, was impressive. Keegan and Tommy sat at the top of the leaderboard together again - hopefully it'll go better for them than it did last Saturday!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Keegan Bradley playing some lovely golf at the minute. Just glad weâ€™re not having to watch his pre-shot routine yet!
		
Click to expand...

Even seeing his ridiculous hunched posture is bad enough. What does he look like?? Is there something wrong with his back?


----------



## JamesR (Mar 15, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone notice Jason Dufner's bag , it looks like a normal run of the mill  carry stand bag 

Click to expand...

Quite a few have had stand bags this yr - I think I saw Rickie had one at Phoenix


----------



## Dasit (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Even seeing his ridiculous hunched posture is bad enough. What does he look like?? Is there something wrong with his back?
		
Click to expand...


You ever got anything positive to say? Guy is world class, as was Jack Nicklaus who did similar things.




Rory for me, guy is a class apart from the field, just needs to get over the line once and he could have a career year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2019)

Dasit said:



			You ever got anything positive to say? Guy is world class, as was Jack Nicklaus who did similar things.




Rory for me, guy is a class apart from the field, just needs to get over the line once and he could have a career year.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but join the club of deluded people who thinks Rory is a class apart.

Whereâ€™s the proof
He is top 5 no more


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/47577609

Second of Matt Wallace's diary entries has been posted and is a good read. Hope he has another strong week!


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Rory for me, guy is a class apart from the field, just needs to get over the line once and he could have a career year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, playing well. Class apart, no, nowhere near at the moment.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 15, 2019)

Dasit said:



			You ever got anything positive to say? Guy is world class, as was Jack Nicklaus who did similar things.




Rory for me, guy is a class apart from the field, just needs to get over the line once and he could have a career year.
		
Click to expand...

He got over the line last year. Then what happened?

We keep saying at his best he's the best. Maybe 5 years ago. Now certain parts of his game at their best still aren't better than his peers..

17 just battered Woods


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2019)

Tiger Woops.
It'a a shame as he was going very well, let's see how he handles it.
My guess is very well.


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2019)

..he got a bit lucky there last night! Dye's Revenge


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 15, 2019)

God damnit I hate American golf crowds with their friggin screaming â€œmashed potatoesâ€, â€œin the holeâ€ etc etc. Imbeciles.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

Shame Tiger made such a mess of 17. Other than that itâ€™s been a very solid round of golf.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 15, 2019)

The leaving the flag in trend deffo seems to be getting more and more popular. Leaving it in from distance seems to be the norm now rather than tending.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

Cut sitting at +1 at the moment. Spieth for one outside that at the moment. I wonder if that will get to even. Rose needs to get his finger out for sure. Not been a great couple of weeks for him


----------



## Dasit (Mar 15, 2019)

ger147 said:



			The leaving the flag in trend deffo seems to be getting more and more popular. Leaving it in from distance seems to be the norm now rather than tending.
		
Click to expand...

It is only a positive for me

Been far too much scare mongering about it deflecting the ball etc Hear it from all the old boys at my club

I am happy to leave it in all the time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

What is Fleetwood on? Three straight birdies to open including a holed bunker shot and now a long putt with the flag in dropping. Great to watch


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 15, 2019)

I had Bradley at 14/1 last night , naturally he scores over par today and co leader starts -4 after 3 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What is Fleetwood on? Three straight birdies to open including a holed bunker shot and now a long putt with the flag in dropping. Great to watch
		
Click to expand...

2 birdies and an eagle! Heâ€™s -4 thru 3 and has just ripped one down 4. This has been a dream start for Tommy!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 15, 2019)

Probably could go in the random irritations thread,  but I find it quite frustrating when they put a players name up, show his score, the hole heâ€™s playing details and were they stand in the fed-ex cup! a tournament that is 4 or 5 months away, why not put the position theyâ€™re in in this tournament.
I know itâ€™s ever changing in the first 2 days but they do the same right up to the end on sunday.


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 15, 2019)

Love how good Fleetwood is playing, just no flaws in his game. Really hope he can get a major this year.
Perhaps one for the irritation thread but I would be happy if we didnâ€™t see anymore of Mickleson on tv. He has absolutely no game at the moment and all we ever see is bad shots


----------



## ger147 (Mar 15, 2019)

Fleetwood motoring again today, now 3 shots clear on -12.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 15, 2019)

Great viewing, wish theyâ€™d stop going on about the PGA paying $1 for the land Sawgrass was built on though ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slab (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably could go in the random irritations thread,  but I find it quite frustrating when they put a players name up, show his score, the hole heâ€™s playing details and were they stand in the fed-ex cup! a tournament that is 4 or 5 months away, why not put the position theyâ€™re in in this tournament.
I know itâ€™s ever changing in the first 2 days but they do the same right up to the end on sunday.
		
Click to expand...

FedEx probably had some say in that being there all year, in return for tens of millions of dollars


----------



## inc0gnito (Mar 16, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Fleetwood motoring again today, now 3 shots clear on -12.
		
Click to expand...

He can be a bit flaky at times. Happy to see Rory powering up the board. Would be impressive to see these two right to the end with Rory nicking it.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Shame Tiger made such a mess of 17. Other than that itâ€™s been a very solid round of golf.
		
Click to expand...

 Now they saying Tiger could have had an easier drop on the path by the green... Oh Eldrick!! ''facepalm''


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Slab said:



			FedEx probably had some say in that being there all year, in return for tens of millions of dollars
		
Click to expand...

So show both.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

Only really just caught up with the current standings and I can now see why the thread is quiet - Woods miles behind the 3 Europeans challenging at the top - great solid round by Tommy , Poulter will some great short game but Roryâ€™s was just outstanding - great to see the three Europeans battling it out


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only really just caught up with the current standings and I can now see why the thread is quiet - Woods miles behind the 3 Europeans challenging at the top - great solid round by Tommy , Poulter will some great short game but Roryâ€™s was just outstanding - great to see the three Europeans battling it out
		
Click to expand...

I'd say your as voacl a fan of Rory as any Tiger fan on here Phil.

Was a gutsy display by Tommy, he started well and hung on. Hopefully that's the first of more than one decent round during an event for Rory.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only really just caught up with the current standings and I can now see why the thread is quiet - Woods miles behind the 3 Europeans challenging at the top - great solid round by Tommy , Poulter will some great short game but Roryâ€™s was just outstanding - great to see the three Europeans battling it out
		
Click to expand...

The reason itâ€™s quiet is because Woods is the draw and gets people talking.
Even as a Rory lover you mentioned Woods first.

Get back in your cage


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd say your as voacl a fan of Rory as any Tiger fan on here Phil.

Was a gutsy display by Tommy, he started well and hung on. Hopefully that's the first of more than one decent round during an event for Rory.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Rory fan - always a fan of home golfers over Yanks. ðŸ˜‰ I also donâ€™t go missing when Rory doesnâ€™t do well unlike Tiger fanboys ðŸ˜‰ ðŸ˜€ 

Oh and Rory has clearly had more than one decent round in Comp - hence why he keeps getting top 5â€™s results at the moment ðŸ˜‰

Fleetwood did battle very well great start to the round and then bounced back a few times after dropping a shot , he is maturing on the course , would be good to see him break his PGA Duck - hoping its going to be in the Majors as see him looking good for the US Open


----------



## JamesR (Mar 16, 2019)

My order of preference of who I want to watch & win is:
Englishman 
British 
European 
Tiger
Everyone else 
Mickleson


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep Rory fan - always a fan of home golfers over Yanks. ðŸ˜‰ I also donâ€™t go missing when Rory doesnâ€™t do well unlike Tiger fanboys ðŸ˜‰ ðŸ˜€

Oh and Rory has clearly had more than one decent round in Comp - hence why he keeps getting top 5â€™s results at the moment ðŸ˜‰

Fleetwood did battle very well great start to the round and then bounced back a few times after dropping a shot , he is maturing on the course , would be good to see him break his PGA Duck - hoping its going to be in the Majors as see him looking good for the US Open
		
Click to expand...

I'm just didn't wanna spam the thread with how unlucky Tiger was on the 17th. It just wasn't fair 

I'm hoping for a Fleetwood win, sooner he breaks his duck the better. Masters would be good, although would prefer Rory to win there.

Rory needs the 1 good round that counts (Sunday). All the rest are irrelevant.....

Not gonna give you any bonus points  for supporting home grown when your thoughts on English footy are well known though fella


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only really just caught up with the current standings and I can now see why the thread is quiet - Woods miles behind the 3 Europeans challenging at the top - great solid round by Tommy , Poulter will some great short game but Roryâ€™s was just outstanding - great to see the three Europeans battling it out
		
Click to expand...

Woods being behind really has naff all to do with most people being quiet., he wasn't around for a long time and people still posted. Perhaps it's quite simply people have been busy watching some excellent golf that there's been no need post because there aren't any real talking  points so far. 

I do find it funny you seem to go out of to play down Woods and dislike things Woods fan boys day yet you're just as bad when it comes to Rory. Still all the while your talking about woods good or bad it proves he is still a major talking point. 

Hopefully Fleetwood can put another round together and take this title.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep Rory fan - always a fan of home golfers over Yanks. ðŸ˜‰ I also donâ€™t go missing when Rory doesnâ€™t do well unlike Tiger fanboys ðŸ˜‰ ðŸ˜€n
		
Click to expand...

Or just maybe, some or most people here actually have lives to live.  

Number of posts seems to be a priority for some...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Woods being behind really has naff all to do with most people being quiet., he wasn't around for a long time and people still posted. Perhaps it's quite simply people have been busy watching some excellent golf that there's been no need post because there aren't any real talking  points so far.

I do find it funny you seem to go out of to play down Woods and dislike things Woods fan boys day yet you're just as bad when it comes to Rory. Still all the while your talking about woods good or bad it proves he is still a major talking point.

Hopefully Fleetwood can put another round together and take this title.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Donâ€™t take it to heart young man - Papas got it in the spirit it was meant ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

And trust me if Woods was sat at top of the  leaderboard then the thread would be a damn sight more busier that is a guarantee , any time he gets near the top some cream themselves - proper love in 

And play down Woods ? I just stated a fact pal - he is miles behind the three Europeans who i mentioned yet you only go on about Rory - three Europeans , count them again in my post , you can use one hand ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Donâ€™t take it to heart young man - Papas got it in the spirit it was meant ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

And trust me if Woods was sat at top of the  leaderboard then the thread would be a damn sight more busier that is a guarantee , any time he gets near the top some cream themselves - proper love in

And play down Woods ? I just stated a fact pal - he is miles behind the three Europeans who i mentioned yet you only go on about Rory - three Europeans , count them again in my post , you can use one hand ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

LP I don't take any of what you say to heart because most of its crap. Also don't call me Pal or try to be condesending about ability to count. The reason only Rory got mentioned is because to use your own words he's the one you cream yourself over. 

Yet as always another thread you post on getting dragged down, you really are the Balotelli of the GM forum. 

Anyway back to the golf, still plenty to play for Rory still not put 4 rounds together this year and struggled to score when in final pairing, Fleetwood struggled this time last week at the API and Poults does seem to come good at Sawgrass. 

To flip that om hoping Fleetwood can learn from his API experience and put another good number up today. Still think there is something to come from that chasing pack at with anyone upto 4 shots back being able post a low number. Its lining up to be a good weekend and I'm certainly settling to enjoy some good golf from a host of players in the hunt.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep Rory fan - always a fan of home golfers over Yanks. ðŸ˜‰ I also donâ€™t go missing when Rory doesnâ€™t do well unlike Tiger fanboys ðŸ˜‰ ðŸ˜€ 

Oh and Rory has clearly had more than one decent round in Comp - hence why he keeps getting top 5â€™s results at the moment ðŸ˜‰

Fleetwood did battle very well great start to the round and then bounced back a few times after dropping a shot , he is maturing on the course , would be good to see him break his PGA Duck - hoping its going to be in the Majors as see him looking good for the US Open
		
Click to expand...

I honesty donâ€™t know why you get so much stuck on here ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

#whyalwaysyou?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry pal but the only person dragging a thread down is you by having a go at me - itâ€™s a great leaderboard yet the thread is quiet because Woods isnâ€™t there - simple as that and thatâ€™s all that was mentioned , if you donâ€™t like that opinion then ignore it but donâ€™t start making it personal.
		
Click to expand...

As always Phil Someone else fault,.i replied to your comments and you make a condescending reply and have done so again with your opening line when asked not to and its still its not you is it....

I never made it personal that again was you referring me to be able to count on one hand. I made a reply based on what you initiialy wrote You changed that tone. But Your right Phil it is never You.

Like I said the Balotelli of the forum..

Have your final reply as I expect you will as we all know you have to have the last word but from then on Let's stick to to golf shall we.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I honesty donâ€™t know why you get so much stuck on here ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

#whyalwaysyou?
		
Click to expand...

Because heâ€™s a massive end bell.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry pal but the only person dragging a thread down is you by having a go at me - itâ€™s a great leaderboard yet the thread is quiet because Woods isnâ€™t there - simple as that and thatâ€™s all that was mentioned , if you donâ€™t like that opinion then ignore it but donâ€™t start making it personal.
		
Click to expand...

Phil youâ€™re talking about people, not talking about Tiger ðŸ™„


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			As always Phil Someone else fault,.i replied to your comments and you make a condescending reply and have done so again with your opening line when asked not to and its still its not you is it....

I never made it personal that again was you referring me to be able to count on one hand. I made a reply based on what you initiialy wrote You changed that tone. But Your right Phil it is never You.

Like I said the Balotelli of the forum..

Have your final reply as I expect you will as we all know you have to have the last word but from then on Let's stick to to golf shall we.
		
Click to expand...

Just as on the New Zealand thread tries to make it into something itâ€™s not 
Itâ€™s paddyâ€™s weekend people probably drunk


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 16, 2019)

Think Iâ€™ll be backing Fleetwood in a few of the Majors this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

JamesR said:



			My order of preference of who I want to watch & win is:
Englishman
British
European
Tiger
Everyone else
Mickleson
		
Click to expand...

I would adjust it a little 

Englishman 
Irish
Scot 
European
Aussie
Japanese
Yanks












Blubba, Mickelson 
Woods
Welshman ðŸ˜‰

ðŸ‘


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Good start for Tiger


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2019)

Rough day for Tiger so far, birdie-free +3 front-nine. Still better than his playing partner Kevin Na - who has carded a front-nine 43. Not exactly lighting it up between them, dragging eachother down. Hopefully see something a bit better later on from Tommy and Rors. This leaderboard is set-up to be a fantastic finish tomorrow evening, and the way the course is set-up with water in play on 17 and 18 you'll never feel comfortable in the lead. Should be a great watch!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Good start for Tiger 

Click to expand...

A bogey on a par 5? I havenâ€™t seen any of today.. must feel like 2 shots dropped for pros !


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

He's playing with Na who's having Weston.....
Is he being affected by it?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Rough day for Tiger so far, birdie-free +3 front-nine. Still better than his playing partner Kevin Na - who has carded a front-nine 43. Not exactly lighting it up between them, dragging eachother down. Hopefully see something a bit better later on from Tommy and Rors. This leaderboard is set-up to be a fantastic finish tomorrow evening, and the way the course is set-up with water in play on 17 and 18 you'll never feel comfortable in the lead. Should be a great watch!
		
Click to expand...

Was listening to a podcast earlier and if they've got the predictions right for today's weather,. It's meant to play a bit tougher out there as a complete change in wind direction will make a lot of holes harder and means 17 with a crosswind and 18 straight into it so you right will be a tough finish.


----------



## Dasit (Mar 16, 2019)

This golf coverage is absolute pants

What the hell is going on showing no action just talking for an hour saying the same stupid cliches.


I could never live in America, their TV is such drivel, pity we have to take their streams on sky sports for coverage


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Dasit said:



			This golf coverage is absolute pants

What the hell is going on showing no action just talking for an hour saying the same stupid cliches.


I could never live in America, their TV is such drivel, pity we have to take their streams on sky sports for coverage
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching it on Golf TV at moment some fairly decent coverage so far so not sure who is providing sky's coverage possibly golf channel or NBC so I guess they're just filling for later group starts. 

Ollie Sneiderjans is going good guns though so far and Sneds sneaking up leaderboard, Tiger playing OK but holing nothing and Na looks like he's bringing everyone around him down


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice to see Schneiderjans up there. Enjoyed the NLU podcast with him the back end of last year. Hits an unreal stinger with a driver and long iron!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029787707881545729
Traj goals.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice bit of banter on 17 from Tiger and Na. Totally different man to the Tiger of the 2000s, great stuff.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2019)

Good start for Rors and Tommy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Only 4 Tournaments but the difference between Friday and Saturday for T Fleetwood was massive, hopefully he can change that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

Can't believe that stat Sky showed that Fleetwood is ranked 201st in third round scoring. Mind you after the start maybe I can. Hopefully he'll settle down and get these shots back


----------



## IainP (Mar 16, 2019)

Listening to the commentators bigging up the "cold wind making a big difference to the hole", then the 5 mph graphic comes up above the players in t-shirts.
Bit different to what I tried to play in today!


----------



## Dasit (Mar 16, 2019)

Rory Mcilroy...take a bow.

238 yards hits a baby fade 1 foot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

IainP said:



			Bit different to what I tried to play in today!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both. 45mph winds and really hard. Several holes were out of range with two good strikes. Didn't they take the players off the course in an Open when it got too windy.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Rory Mcilroy...take a bow.

238 yards hits a baby fade 1 foot
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful shot that. Made an incredibly difficult par 3 look easy there, fantastic shot.


----------



## Dasit (Mar 16, 2019)

I feel for Fleetwood.

He going to get a horrible label for these third round performances.


His head has really dropped can see it in his whole body language. I been there plenty of time after throwing away a good front 9


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Beautiful shot that. Made an incredibly difficult par 3 look easy there, fantastic shot.
		
Click to expand...

So did tommy with his long putt


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

Rahm and Rory creating a little gap now - Rahm hitting some quality irons and Rory scrambling like mad. Fleetwood just canâ€™t recover from that double start


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2019)

In 2019 Rors has T4, T5, T4, 2 and T6 finishes and is now tied for the lead at The Players. Keep this up and he'll be back to World #1 in no time, unreal standard of golf that isn't getting the credit it deserves because he hasn't won.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rahm and Rory creating a little gap now - Rahm hitting some quality irons and Rory scrambling like mad. Fleetwood just canâ€™t recover from that double start
		
Click to expand...

That tee off he just taken might do it! Almost as good as Roryâ€™s iron from 238


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			In 2019 Rors has T4, T5, T4, 2 and T6 finishes and is now tied for the lead at The Players. Keep this up and he'll be back to World #1 in no time, unreal standard of golf that isn't getting the credit it deserves because he hasn't won.
		
Click to expand...

If he starts winning heâ€™ll get there quicker though. 
Donâ€™t think a win is that far away.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Come on Fleetwood lad.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Tommy isn't out of  this, good birdie there at 17


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2019)

Seriously impressive from Tommy. Hasn't played well today but has worked so hard to grind out a very good -4 back nine. Fair play to him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Fantastic work from tommy 
To card a -2 for the day after a double bogey start Just bravo

Has that stat about sat hanging over him.. well he got round well

Hope he smashes them tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Should be a good final round tomorrow, weather forecast not looking the best, great to see 3 Europeans at the top.
Good finish to a good day of sport.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

It's going to be one hell of a final day. Tommy is fighting and hanging in there, Rory has been good to here but we all know his final round issues recently. Jason Day sitting there who knows how to get it done round here and probably the best putter of that pack at the front. Plus I've got a little each way on Ancer at 40/1.

All in all a great event and hoping Tommy can find a way to get this over the line.


----------



## IainP (Mar 16, 2019)

Will be interesting to see how Rahm goes on Sunday. Hopefully Tommy can start well.
May suit Rory not being in final group except playing with (all) Day may not suit his rhythm


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2019)

Just zipped through the coverage. Gotta say having seen some of the reports on here without a scoreboard I was expecting it to look somewhat different than it does.

Great final few holes for fleetwood.

If I was a betting man (which I am) Iâ€™d put it on Rahm to get it done. If Rory had been Iâ€™m 2nd group I think it may have helped, but I think Rahm just has a level of confidence atm that neither Rory or Fleetwood do. I hope Iâ€™m wrong although I do like Rahm Iâ€™d prefer to see Fleetwood break his duck or Rory get a win before Augusta.

For all his top 5 places he needs to convert soon, as was always says said of Arsenal. Thereâ€™s no top 5 trophy.

***edit. I was going from sky leaderboard. As it has Fleetwood 3rd. Think being apart from Rahm will help Rory.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2019)

IainP said:



			May suit Rory not being in final group except playing with (all) Day may not suit his rhythm
		
Click to expand...

I'd be gutted having to watch all the visualisation etc.. Lovely bloke jayday, would be great if he could get a move on.

He's not the only one though


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rahm and Rory creating a little gap now - Rahm hitting some quality irons and Rory scrambling like mad. Fleetwood just canâ€™t recover from that double start
		
Click to expand...

What happened to your interest after Rory started to falter fella? 

ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

The big question is, on most days the course has been tougher the later in the day you get. Will the winner come from one of the top groups or from way back? I would like one of the top 3 to win but I can see someone from the middle pack coming through today to take it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What happened to your interest after Rory started to falter fella?

ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Fell asleep Iâ€™m afraid - was a long day ðŸ˜´

Leaderboard looks great with the top three - hopefully it provides a great finish for today. ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The big question is, on most days the course has been tougher the later in the day you get. Will the winner come from one of the top groups or from way back? I would like one of the top 3 to win but I can see someone from the middle pack coming through today to take it.
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to call this time as theyâ€™ve moved it from its mid-season spot, weather and course conditions are changed, maybe the conditions are suiting the European players more

Weâ€™ll soon know if the Yanks moan.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Difficult to call this time as theyâ€™ve moved it from its mid-season spot, weather and course conditions are changed, maybe the conditions are suiting the European players more

Weâ€™ll soon know if the Yanks moan.

Click to expand...

They referenced that last night, building a case for the top three. I'm not sure that Rahm has too much knowledge of poor weather moving from the Basque to Arizona though 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Fell asleep Iâ€™m afraid - was a long day ðŸ˜´

Leaderboard looks great with the top three - hopefully it provides a great finish for today. ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise robots slept? 

Cracking final day hopefully.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fell asleep Iâ€™m afraid - was a long day ðŸ˜´

Leaderboard looks great with the top three - hopefully it provides a great finish for today. ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t be afraid to admit that because tiger wasnâ€™t in the last group it just wasnâ€™t worth staying up ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Tv is on

Just waiting for them to stop the chit chat and show some golf!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			They referenced that last night, building a case for the top three. I'm not sure that Rahm has too much knowledge of poor weather moving from the Basque to Arizona though 

Click to expand...

Heâ€™ll have more experience than the Yanks though eh.


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 17, 2019)

Plenty of rain around for day 4, who do we think will cope with the conditions? Would love to see Fleetwood get it done


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

Are you suggesting that Europeans will be more used to the weather in Florida than the Americans?

You do know what country Florida is in?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

This guy on the telly doesnâ€™t have Kenâ€™s finesse when â€œon the courseâ€


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			This guy on the telly doesnâ€™t have Kenâ€™s finesse when â€œon the courseâ€
		
Click to expand...

Frank Nobilo?
I think he ought to take up bowls, the bit on the 2nd green, he was rolling the ball dead every time !


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Frank Nobilo?
I think he ought to take up bowls, the bit on the 2nd green, he was rolling the ball dead every time !
		
Click to expand...

Can we have some actual action?! What happened to featured groups lol


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Can we have some actual action?! What happened to featured groups lol
		
Click to expand...

No you canâ€™t!
Weâ€™ve decided to stop showing them! ðŸ™„


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like there are scores to be had out there today. 

Hope one of the top 3 plays a blinder to win this week.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Donâ€™t be afraid to admit that because tiger wasnâ€™t in the last group it just wasnâ€™t worth staying up ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I have done well - by watching the players at the business end has enabled me to miss Woods playing ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€

Also noticed that a few players that made the cut are not playing and it says â€œMDFâ€ ?!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have done well - by watching the players at the business end has enabled me to miss Woods playing ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I thought you went to sleep? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤­


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2019)

Just switched on to see Eldrick laying up on 12. Had that been a common play today?


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have done well - by watching the players at the business end has enabled me to miss Woods playing ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€

Also noticed that a few players that made the cut are not playing and it says â€œMDFâ€ ?!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a secondary cut. Means â€œmade cut, didnâ€™t finish â€œ


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have done well - by watching the players at the business end has enabled me to miss Woods playing ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€

Also noticed that a few players that made the cut are not playing and it says â€œMDFâ€ ?!
		
Click to expand...

They bought it in a while ago i believe.

When a larger amount that normal make the halfway cut, they have an additional one at 54. MDF means Made cut didnt finish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Itâ€™s a secondary cut. Means â€œmade cut, didnâ€™t finish â€œ
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			They bought it in a while ago i believe.

When a larger amount that normal make the halfway cut, they have an additional one at 54. MDF means Made cut didnt finish.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys ðŸ‘ never seen that before


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2019)

It kicks in when more than 78 players make the cut.
They have a 2nd cut to bring the final day down to around the 70 mark.
Been in place since about 08/09..


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Predictions then - who's taking it? I'm going with DJ coming through to field to win.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107333380692209664


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Predictions then - who's taking it? I'm going with DJ coming through to field to win.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107333380692209664

Click to expand...

Rambo for me


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 17, 2019)

It'll be amazing if Furyk pulls it off.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone but Rory

Iâ€™m going DJ


----------



## moogie (Mar 17, 2019)

Rahm

If not,  then DJ


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 17, 2019)

The way the top guys are dropping shots Rose has a chance


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Rory doesnâ€™t work sundays


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Reckon -15 will win this the way the leaders have started. All of a sudden DJ is 1 back. This is going to be a fascinating final day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

Lots of shots being dropped everywhere on those first load of holes - it was always going to be a tough start and players like Rory historically play the front 9 poor - the back 9 going to be a cracker from the players hopefully.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Iâ€™ve said this before but people shouldnâ€™t be taking young kids to golf! Not until they know about the dangers.. that baby couldnâ€™t have got seriously hurt! Rahm shouts fore but does a blooming baby know what it means?! Have some common sense. Leave your kids at home


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™ve said this before but people shouldnâ€™t be taking young kids to golf! Not until they know about the dangers.. that baby couldnâ€™t have got seriously hurt! Rahm shouts fore but does a blooming baby know what it means?! Have some common sense. Leave your kids at home
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, to be fair the parents seemed all smiles unlike the commentary having a paddy about it!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107347804295434240


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought that, to be fair the parents seemed all smiles unlike the commentary having a paddy about it!
		
Click to expand...

Was his kid apparently.. maybe child services should take him for a word! lol 

I saw it at the british masters some dopey guy had positioned himself right on the landing zone of drives .. lovely one pulled shot and your baby gets it .

Maybe a baby parking space?! Lol at home!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2019)

True to form the flake is crumbling.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			True to form the flake is crumbling.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience you have to eat them quite quickly!


----------



## woofers (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought that, to be fair the parents seemed all smiles unlike the commentary having a paddy about it!
		
Click to expand...

Doubt theyâ€™d be all smiles if the ball had been a yard further right, mother and, more specifically, child, would have taken the hit !


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

woofers said:



			Doubt theyâ€™d be all smiles if the ball had been a yard further right, mother and, more specifically, child, would have taken the hit !
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but then who is to blame?

For all our complaints about pro's and their calls (or lack) of fore a baby isn't going to react, and the time that it takes to hear and then move would imo mean that a parent wouldn't really be able to do much either.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 17, 2019)

Rory is going to be amazing when he reaches the seniors tour,  he awesome over 3 rounds


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree, but then who is to blame?

For all our complaints about pro's and their calls (or lack) of fore a baby isn't going to react, and the time that it takes to hear and then move would imo mean that a parent wouldn't really be able to do much either.
		
Click to expand...

I think the blame lies with the parents and the tour

Tour should set a min age attendence .. maybe 7? But then again parents shouldnâ€™t be complete morons and should deem it unsafe environment


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Rory is going to be amazing when he reaches the seniors tour,  he awesome over 3 rounds
		
Click to expand...

Do they still play Sundayâ€™s tho?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

How much fun if Eddie wins? Him and Rose would have been a good group to follow today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

The old cliche is just about spot on right now.
â€œItâ€™s impossible to callâ€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2019)

What was Rahm thinking? Tommy perhaps a little unlucky but that was never going to happen for Rahm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

Rory up joint top now , Rahm and Fleetwood going for it but both finding the water - fair play to them for going for it , still holes to get those shots back


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2019)

Car crash from final group


----------



## IanM (Mar 17, 2019)

1) How did Fleetwood do that from there?

2) What was Rahm doing from there?  Utter madness!


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Eddie! Outrageous putt


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2019)

Lol what a putt from Eddie, quality.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 17, 2019)

Out and out stupidity from Rahm with his second there. 

Lay up, have a wedge in your hand and a birdie putt inside 20 feet. 5 doesn't lose it there.


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 17, 2019)

Incredible from Vegas, now hoping for a 4 way play off ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2019)

Crazy, what a final day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Great viewing.


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Great viewing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in a hotel in France that has really shonky wifi so I'm getting all updates from this thread!

C'mon Rory or Eddie.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 17, 2019)

whos ya money on ,its anyones trophy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm in a hotel in France that has really shonky wifi so I'm getting all updates from this thread!

C'mon Rory or Eddie.
		
Click to expand...

I think Rory is looking strong, but still 5 or 6 in with a chance.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2019)

-14 in the clubhouse, will be tough to beat.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			whos ya money on ,its anyones trophy.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not Tigers


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Itâ€™s not Tigers
		
Click to expand...

Ha yep. Did like him & Na on 17 yesterday though if anyone missed it

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.go...n-na-on-17-both-get-a-huge-kick-out-of-it/amp


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2019)

What a shot from Furyk!!! That could win him the tournament...


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 17, 2019)

What a shot Jim Furyk


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2019)

Yep one for the more mature golfer and for those without textbook swings....maybe more of us should be rooting for Jim ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 17, 2019)

What a tournament and what a Sunday!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			What a tournament and what a Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Ditch the PGA off the major list. Keep 2 set venues as the first 2 majors .. players and masters then have the opens touring around. Would be perfection ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2019)

Thereâ€™s some excellent golf being played today. The tv viewing is very exciting, canâ€™t believe how close it is at the top with so many contenders.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 17, 2019)

Best Sunday I can remember outside of the majors. I hope Rory sees this out!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2019)

I want someone, anyone, to go and take the bag off of Furykâ€™s caddy, and tell him to go sit down and have a rest. ðŸ‘¨ðŸ»â€ðŸ¦³


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Best Sunday I can remember outside of the majors. I hope Rory sees this out!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s almost as if it was the 5th Major.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2019)

If McIlroy stays out of the water on 17 and 18 I think he will win.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Not bad for a flake so far.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not bad for a flake so far.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s no Tiger though is he!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not bad for a flake so far.
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...

 Rory


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...

Rory. That's who you were referencing earlier, was it not?

Superb drive down 18. Rory's been unreal so far this year, what a player.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2019)

Come on Rory, bring it home.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2019)

Come on Rory!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107393921053675520


----------



## BrianM (Mar 17, 2019)

His quick does Rory play, breath of fresh air, hopefully take it home ðŸ˜€


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2019)

No idea how Roryâ€™s keeping his heart rate and adrenaline down whilst playing....... mineâ€™s through the roof just watching


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Jeez, what a line into 18 from Rory. Took some balls to hit that shot, went straight at it. Awesome display this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107394953498353664


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fair play to Rory. Finally gets it done. Hereâ€™s to hoping he gets a green jacket next.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2019)

Lots of people creaming themselves over Rory finally getting over the winning line tonight.

Tiger used to do it in his sleep


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

Just a stunning back 9 from Rory , loved watching that - just looked so confident and comfortable, even that bogey was very unlucky- brilliant from him - guess he does do Sundays ðŸ˜‚

Find it amazing that people have been critical of him when his form this year has been outstanding, have a feeling this is the start of a season where a major or two will be added to his already impressive honour roll - thatâ€™s a satisfying win for him and gives some people a bit of egg on face

Bit a class from Furyk today and after the round


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Lots of people creaming themselves over Rory finally getting over the winning line tonight.

Tiger used to do it in his sleep
		
Click to expand...

Whoever won tonight mate itâ€™s been a great spectacle and McIlroy deserved it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just a stunning back 9 from Rory , loved watching that - just looked so confident and comfortable, even that bogey was very unlucky- brilliant from him - guess he does do Sundays ðŸ˜‚

Find it amazing that people have been critical of him when his form this year has been outstanding, have a feeling this is the start of a season where a major or two will be added to his already impressive honour roll - thatâ€™s a satisfying win for him
		
Click to expand...

fickle game isnt it 

he was probably a yard from being in all sorts of trouble at 15 and turned it into a birdie with a stunning shot out of the trap, massive turning point but what followed was golf of the highest order and a joy to watch. Been a cracking tournament!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 17, 2019)

well waddya know an irish fella wins on st paddys day . 
 ALL HAIL RORY


----------



## inc0gnito (Mar 17, 2019)

Great win for Rory. Glad he found the mental strength to stay ahead. Especially after the first nine. Heâ€™s having a great season.


----------



## Depreston (Mar 17, 2019)

Was in the zone from the 9th 

Havenâ€™t seen him like that since the pga championship in 2014 got through the scare on 14


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107396606775697413


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hats off to rory there

Felt for tommy on 17 but he didnâ€™t play well all weekend really


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Whoever won tonight mate itâ€™s been a great spectacle and McIlroy deserved it.

Click to expand...

To be honest I havenâ€™t seen a shot.
Just like winding up the Rory lovers and Tiger haters.
Fair play to Rory though,I mean he had to finally turn a winning position into a win.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Lots of people creaming themselves over Rory finally getting over the winning line tonight.

Tiger used to do it in his sleep
		
Click to expand...


And why not, he deserved it. Iâ€™m sure plenty of people would have been creaming themselves if Tiger had had the same four rounds and came in like that. Doesnâ€™t matter who you like or not, Rory deserves the credit for the win, especially after looking like he was going to chuck it away at the start of the round. Itâ€™s bedn a fantastic spectacle of golf.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Iâ€™m no Rory fan but got to say what a watch that was!!when heâ€™s on his game he can really play and finally get a win again looking forward to the masters should be interesting this year .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			fickle game isnt it 

he was probably a yard from being in all sorts of trouble at 15 and turned it into a birdie with a stunning shot out of the trap, massive turning point but what followed was golf of the highest order and a joy to watch. Been a cracking tournament!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant last round - shame Rahm and Tommy didnâ€™t get into it but what a round Pepperall - outstanding 2 on 17 and Furyks shot into 18 - brilliant Comp , most enjoyable nerve racking one I have seen for a while


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Lots of people creaming themselves over Rory finally getting over the winning line tonight.

Tiger used to do it in his sleep
		
Click to expand...

Grow up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

It was a brilliant round.

Best golf played by those in the middle of the pack. Credit to Rory for handling the pressure better than the others.


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2019)

Enjoyed the tournament,  enjoyed the Sunday. Think the date move was good. It has become a big comp over the years. The top pros will follow the money. Not the usual bomb & wedge fare either.

I am in the camp where I'd prefer the 'majors' not to be fixed to one course. If for nothing else for a break from the stats!

Can't really blame the PGA Tour bigging it up when they keep the events coming week after week.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 17, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			well waddya know an irish fella wins on st paddys day .
ALL HAIL RORY 

Click to expand...

He isnâ€™t Irish. But thatâ€™s ok, Patrick is also the Patron saint of Northern Ireland.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

Apparently only the 4th man to add the Players to the Open, US Open & USPGA


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

I've  just checked the prize money for this comp ðŸ¤‘ðŸ¤‘. Serious money and a big deal for someone like Pepperell. (Rory already has plenty but even he must smile at his cheque)


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 17, 2019)

Very compelling TV, was great to watch. Was rooting for Rors from the beginning, glad he could get the job done


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2019)

Great result for Rory and Eddie.
Thanks for the updates , this really is an awesome forum.
Going to bed now and hoping the snow has stopped falling come the morning.


----------



## brendy (Mar 17, 2019)

Brilliant for Rory and Harry, should silence a lot of critics now given his placing this year so far. It's been considered poor yet most players on the tour would happily take each finish. I hope he can kick on now and get plenty more under his belt this season.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2019)

The prize giving was a bit bobbins for such a massive event.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 17, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The prize giving was a bit bobbins for such a massive event.
		
Click to expand...

Ah..  missed it...  busy checking me bets as I got 2 in the top 10.... BUT....  not Rory....  for some reason I didn't fancy him... Dooh!! 
Fantastic event...  as many surprises as a round with you


----------



## brendy (Mar 17, 2019)

2blue said:



			Ah..  missed it...  busy checking me bets as I got 2 in the top 10.... BUT....  not Rory....  for some reason I didn't fancy him... Dooh!!
Fantastic event...  as many surprises as a round with you 

Click to expand...

Got Rors at 11/1  after a few holes Thursday .


----------



## Wolf (Mar 17, 2019)

Didn't get to see any coverage, but heard it all on PGA tour radio as I was driving back home from Kent, sounded like it was exciting and further proves what a great event the Players is. 

Fair play to Rory finally getting something done on a Sunday, still not his biggest fan but credit where its due today.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

brendy said:



			...should silence a lot of critics now given his placing this year so far...
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I doubt it will !


----------



## IanM (Mar 17, 2019)

Never moved from the tv from 5pm. A great watch. 

Didnâ€™t know who was going to win for certain, until Roryâ€™s drive landed on the 18th fairway.  (Played here in 08 so always like to watch this event)

Talk of Tiger used to do this, or Rory is this that or the other is all just talk.... lots of great entertainment tonight and some gutsy stuff from many. Nice touch that Jim waited outside the clubhouse to congratulate Rory.

Phew...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hmm, I am so glad that I am in China, and missed out on this completely. Ditto the rugby. If Arsenal had been playing I would have been on a hatrick.


----------



## Slab (Mar 18, 2019)

Sometimes I really hate this time diff that means the PGA tour is highlights at 5am for me. Looks like I missed some great live action. Well done to Rory, long overdue


----------



## bobmac (Mar 18, 2019)

Verstappen didn't win and Rory did, all in all a good day


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Hmm, I am so glad that I am in China, and missed out on this completely. Ditto the rugby. If Arsenal had been playing I would have been on a hatrick.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been at work since Thursday evening, so my weekend started then. The Arsenal win on Thursday evening is all part of a great weekend, which included the Taff's winning on Saturday and Rory winning last night


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 18, 2019)

Not a Rory fan in the slightest, but an excellent win, and bodes well for the Masters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

One of those great nights of golf viewing. So many people in with a chance and so many twists. Well done to Rory for getting a win at last. I totally understand how competitive it is now at the very top of the game but surely a year between wins is too long for someone of McIlroy's ability. Hopefully it'll be a catalyst and he can peak in Augusta


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

So chief-bottler Rory was out-bottled this time by two other bottlejobs in Tommy and Rahm. Shame Furyk bottled that three-footer, or Rory could have bottled in a play-off instead.


----------



## IanM (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So chief-bottler Rory was out-bottled this time by two other bottlejobs in Tommy and Rahm. Shame Furyk bottled that three-footer, or Rory could have bottled in a play-off instead. 

Click to expand...

I reckon those words will really hurt him as he sips his drink on the private jet home!


----------



## mister v (Mar 18, 2019)

It was great to see so many different people in with a shout, Im a rory fan and backed him at 14/1 a month ago, he's 7/1 to win at Augusta right now....... im backing fowler and dustin in the masters 
Furyk played some great stuff for an old war horse and he comes across as a top bloke


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Enjoyed it. Love this stretch of Rory playing well. 

Sure, he's had his issues shooting a great score in the final round - and didn't exactly go really low yesterday - but I'm sure if he finds himself needing to hit some great shots in the closing holes at Augusta, he can call upon 7 great swings he made in a row from his approach to the 15th through to closing out at 18. 

I think all too often Rory has found himself in this position and felt he has to take everything on, play perfect golf and flag every appraoch - inevitably leading to unrealistic expectations and some poor shot selections. But generally, on the Sunday, Rory has done his scoring and all he has to do is keep it error free and make a few two putt birdies at the par 5s.


----------



## rksquire (Mar 18, 2019)

Not a stellar round by Rory by any stretch, but a fantastic win against the deepest / strongest field - of course it's not a major, but it is prestigious and it is minimum reward for consistency shown so far this year.  McIlroy in particular seems to polarize peoples opinions like he's a one man Football team (Anyone But McIlroy!)!.  That said, he displayed a great level of maturity in the closing holes and not being in the final group helped him - he got himself in a position where he forced Tommy and Rahm to aggressively take on the 17th and take themselves out of the running.

Also, 

* loved Furyk and delighted for him and Fluff - he's a true gentleman and a class act, a great final round.
* McIlroys fist bump to Fleetwood in Saturday after the latters birdie to try and get himself back on track
* Sunday leaderboard and frequency it changed.  Who said golfs not exciting (apart from my wife).
* Golf is in good hands; Tiger is back and that's exposure; but unlike the Tiger era there is genuine competition at the top (DJ, JT, RM, BK with a healthy supplement of guys just a bracket down including JR, TF, XS, BDcB, not to mention Molinari, Fowler, Spieth (who will come again) etc.)


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

It's certainly strange how people are quick to criticise players who get themselves into contention and don't get over the line, but give the dozens of top players a free pass who don't even get into contention - or who win the week they are playing well, but do very little many other weeks. Rory has obviously been hugely consistent and basically in contention every tournament he played - yet got plenty of criticism for 'not closing'. 

Yes - Tiger is back, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is how we are going to see him. In the middle of the pack and not really all that close to winning. 

He is certainly getting a free pass, albeit age and injuries are relevant. But surely at some point, people are going to get fed up / frustrated with him finishing well in the pack and not even getting a sniff of a final group. 

Clearly he is going to be absolutely focused on the majors but there is very little in his form to suggest he can beat 90 to 150 of the top players over a 72 hole major championship (where no one is taking a pass, just there for the cash, working on something etc).

in 2019 he has gone...
T20
T15
T10
T30

Main positive you can take from that is that his worst of the 16 rounds was a 72 at Genesis, but mostly he is shooting 70 or 71. 
In reality he is 8 to 10 shots away from winning anything.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Mar 18, 2019)

Didn't watch it last night, but managed to catch the full round replay today without finding the result first. Delighted for Rory, hopefully we don't have to wait another 12 months for his next win. Also shout out to Eddie Pepperell, nice purse for him after finishing joint 3rd.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Yes - Tiger is back, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is how we are going to see him. In the middle of the pack and not really all that close to winning.

He is certainly getting a free pass, albeit age and injuries are relevant. But surely at some point, people are going to get fed up / frustrated with him finishing well in the pack and not even getting a sniff of a final group.

Clearly he is going to be absolutely focused on the majors but there is very little in his form to suggest he can beat 90 to 150 of the top players over a 72 hole major championship (where no one is taking a pass, just there for the cash, working on something etc).

in 2019 he has gone...
T20
T15
T10
T30

Main positive you can take from that is that his worst of the 16 rounds was a 72 at Genesis, but mostly he is shooting 70 or 71.
In reality he is 8 to 10 shots away from winning anything.
		
Click to expand...

You know 58 yr old Jim Furyk who hits it (in relative terms) nowhere almost won last night right? Tiger isn't going to dominate anymore (5+ wins a season) but to say middle of the pack and not really close to winning is way off the mark. He'll be right up there in multiple events each season and I'd expect at least 1 win a year for the next few years if he stays fit. 

Those comments are like he's turning into someone who's happy to play for a cheque each week. He'd retire if he thought that's all he could achieve.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			It's certainly strange how people are quick to criticise players who get themselves into contention and don't get over the line, but give the dozens of top players a free pass who don't even get into contention - or who win the week they are playing well, but do very little many other weeks. Rory has obviously been hugely consistent and basically in contention every tournament he played - yet got plenty of criticism for 'not closing'.

Yes - Tiger is back, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is how we are going to see him. In the middle of the pack and not really all that close to winning.

He is certainly getting a free pass, albeit age and injuries are relevant. But surely at some point, people are going to get fed up / frustrated with him finishing well in the pack and not even getting a sniff of a final group.

Clearly he is going to be absolutely focused on the majors but there is very little in his form to suggest he can beat 90 to 150 of the top players over a 72 hole major championship (where no one is taking a pass, just there for the cash, working on something etc).

in 2019 he has gone...
T20
T15
T10
T30

Main positive you can take from that is that his worst of the 16 rounds was a 72 at Genesis, but mostly he is shooting 70 or 71.
In reality he is 8 to 10 shots away from winning anything.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger did alright over the weekend, if wasnâ€™t for that horror at 17 on Friday he would be what 4 shots better off so 6 shots off the lead

Ironically he apparently could have taken a drop on the island for his first

What a mistake


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			It's certainly strange how people are quick to criticise players who get themselves into contention and don't get over the line, but give the dozens of top players a free pass who don't even get into contention - or who win the week they are playing well, but do very little many other weeks. Rory has obviously been hugely consistent and basically in contention every tournament he played - yet got plenty of criticism for 'not closing'.

Yes - Tiger is back, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is how we are going to see him. In the middle of the pack and not really all that close to winning.

He is certainly getting a free pass, albeit age and injuries are relevant. But surely at some point, people are going to get fed up / frustrated with him finishing well in the pack and not even getting a sniff of a final group.

Clearly he is going to be absolutely focused on the majors but there is very little in his form to suggest he can beat 90 to 150 of the top players over a 72 hole major championship (where no one is taking a pass, just there for the cash, working on something etc).

in 2019 he has gone...
T20
T15
T10
T30

Main positive you can take from that is that his worst of the 16 rounds was a 72 at Genesis, but mostly he is shooting 70 or 71.
In reality he is 8 to 10 shots away from winning anything.
		
Click to expand...

He only won 6 starts ago, in one of the biggest tournaments of last year. He's missed just 2 cuts since he came back from having his spine fused. I'd say he's doing alright, and has already proven since coming back he's good enough to win. I'm confident he'll win again this year, just needs a week where he makes his fair share of putts.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2019)

Iâ€™ve just read Rory saying his caddie is now up there with the best caddies in the world,if not the best.
Now thatâ€™s delusion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Iâ€™ve just read Rory saying his caddie is now up there with the best caddies in the world,if not the best.
Now thatâ€™s delusion.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd call it delusional but I'd agree with your sentiment that his caddy is a long way from being one of the top bag men.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Iâ€™ve just read Rory saying his caddie is now up there with the best caddies in the world,if not the best.
Now thatâ€™s delusion.
		
Click to expand...

Ive seen a few bits on fb saying the same. Having watched it yet. If he worded it as best caddie in world for him I could agree.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2019)

So what can you use to judge how good a caddy is?
Some are an integral part of the "team", some just have to keep up and shut up.
You can only really judge a caddy on the results his player achieves.....results this year would lean towards Rory being right.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So what can you use to judge how good a caddy is?
Some are an integral part of the "team", some just have to keep up and shut up.
You can only really judge a caddy on the results his player achieves.....results this year would lean towards Rory being right.
		
Click to expand...

I think for someone to be called the best caddy in the world, they'd have to win events with multiple golfers. Otherwise it's horses for courses, a caddy might be perfect for their particularly golfer but be useless for a different one.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2019)

Maybe the comment was more of a confidence thing.
Like when football managers say that one of his players are the best in the world,when clearly they arenâ€™t.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2019)

Harry Diamond is clearly the right caddy for Rory, he's made that very obvious since hiring him and that's all that matters. Always found it bizarre that so many got on Rory's back for dropping JP and hiring Harry. Nobody seems to get on Tommy's back for having one of his mates on the bag, so why is it different for Rory? Not like he's just plucked someone out of nowhere either, it's exactly the same as Tommy and Finno - both played amateur golf together, both very good players in their own right (Diamond is a +2 handicap).


----------



## rksquire (Mar 18, 2019)

Some people have their brother or brother-in-law on the bag, some their partner, some have their friends, some have a local Mexican caddy.  

How do we define the best caddy in the world?  Is it the guy on the bag of the golfers with the most wins? Is it the caddy to the average golfer punching above his weight results wise?  Is it the ex-teacher who initially took a year off to caddy for an up & comer?  Interestingly, Diamond is having more input now and asking questions.  

He may or may not be amongst the best in the world - but it doesn't matter.  It matters what the golfer thinks and how comfortable the relationship is.  And at this stage of the year (Jan-March), assuming 10% excluding bonuses, Diamond has amassed about $450k in caddy earnings which probably makes him one of the best paid on tour.  So he probably doesn't care either if people don't consider him the best.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So chief-bottler Rory was out-bottled this time by two other bottlejobs in Tommy and Rahm. Shame Furyk bottled that three-footer, or Rory could have bottled in a play-off instead. 

Click to expand...

99 bottles of beer on the wall 99 bottles of beer...

Don't know why that came into my head


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think for someone to be called the best caddy in the world, they'd have to win events with multiple golfers. Otherwise it's horses for courses, a caddy might be perfect for their particularly golfer but be useless for a different one.
		
Click to expand...

Valid.
But what makes them the best?
I think most people would agree that Bones was one of, if not the, best in the business and he was on Mickelson's bag when Adam was a lad...


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 18, 2019)

Jimbop90 said:



			You know 58 yr old Jim Furyk who hits it (in relative terms) nowhere almost won last night right? Tiger isn't going to dominate anymore (5+ wins a season) but to say middle of the pack and not really close to winning is way off the mark. He'll be right up there in multiple events each season and I'd expect at least 1 win a year for the next few years if he stays fit.

Those comments are like he's turning into someone who's happy to play for a cheque each week. He'd retire if he thought that's all he could achieve.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think Jim was even on the seniors tour (yet) - you may have aged him the odd 10 years here...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Valid.
But what makes them the best?
I think most people would agree that Bones was one of, if not the, best in the business and he was on Mickelson's bag when Adam was a lad...
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't even know what makes the 'best' caddy. Technically they all do the same thing, give yardages and club selection advice. The difference presumably is how much respect they command, and whether the golfer actually allows themself to be influenced by them.

One of the commentators slated Rahm's caddy yesterday after he made that stupid attempt to find the green with a hook out of the bunker and put in the water. They were saying why/how on earth has he not talked Rahm out of doing that. So maybe that caddy is just accepting what Rahm wants, or Rahm doesn't respect the caddy enough to take his advice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I personally don't even know what makes the 'best' caddy. Technically they all do the same thing, give yardages and club selection advice. The difference presumably is how much respect they command, and whether the golfer actually allows themself to be influenced by them.

One of the commentators slated Rahm's caddy yesterday after he made that stupid attempt to find the green with a hook out of the bunker and put in the water. They were saying why/how on earth has he not talked Rahm out of doing that. So maybe that caddy is just accepting what Rahm wants, or Rahm doesn't respect the caddy enough to take his advice.
		
Click to expand...

The commentator clearly hadnâ€™t seen the conversation between Rahm and his caddy - ultimately itâ€™s up to the player to hit the shot , the caddy is there to do whatever the players wants and that is varying degrees

For example - Westwood has his girlfriend caddy him a lot now , but she just carries the bag nothing else , Poulter has two caddies - Terry who he leans on a lot - asks him for advice , reads , and also offers shot choices without being asked - and another caddy who mainly carries the bag and only gives advice when asked 

Then you have the likes of Bones and Mickelson who talked over every shot , Mickelson with his new caddy has a different relationship 

Itâ€™s all about what the player wants - -Rory has always been strong minded about his game , early days JP worked really well with him , he was very much a passive caddy with Rory and that worked , Harry is again another passive caddy but he is becoming more and more active and you can see them talking a lot more over recent weeks and itâ€™s working so for Rory he is perfect - suspect their relationship is a lot better than what Rory had with JP 

Rahm and his caddy talked extensively about the shot - the caddy gave his advice and where he should play it but Rahm didnâ€™t like or feel the shot the caddy suggested , the caddy canâ€™t force the player and Rahm made the choice which failed but no doubt Rahm respects his caddy and will ask him again and the caddy will give his advice again , itâ€™s a good relationship.

Top players find their caddy - Woods was with Williams for years ,  Rose and Fulch   Mickelson and Bones - list is long , and most of those caddies are fully respected and a good one never goes long without a bag


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Jimbop90 said:



			You know 58 yr old Jim Furyk who hits it (in relative terms) nowhere almost won last night right? Tiger isn't going to dominate anymore (5+ wins a season) but to say middle of the pack and not really close to winning is way off the mark. He'll be right up there in multiple events each season and I'd expect at least 1 win a year for the next few years if he stays fit.

Those comments are like he's turning into someone who's happy to play for a cheque each week. He'd retire if he thought that's all he could achieve.
		
Click to expand...

Jim is 58? He is 48, which is 5 years older than Woods - with fewer / no health problems. 

Middle of the pack is very much where he is and has been.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He only won 6 starts ago, in one of the biggest tournaments of last year. He's missed just 2 cuts since he came back from having his spine fused. I'd say he's doing alright, and has already proven since coming back he's good enough to win. I'm confident he'll win again this year, just needs a week where he makes his fair share of putts.
		
Click to expand...

He won a 30 man event where a decent chunk of the field were simply free wheeling in a 'no cut' pay day and which was a few days away from the Ryder Cup. Sure a decent achievement and very much intimidated Rory into capitulating, but it's a far cry from a full field regular season event or a major. 

I'm talking about winning a proper event with 100 to 150 guys all going at it with minds not elsewhere. And in reality, we are talking about majors as that's all that Tiger is going to be measured against.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tiger did alright over the weekend, if wasnâ€™t for that horror at 17 on Friday he would be what 4 shots better off so 6 shots off the lead

Ironically he apparently could have taken a drop on the island for his first

What a mistake
		
Click to expand...

It seems a big mistake. 

Ok, so probably isn't going to win anything with quad on the card. But as you say, give him a 3 there - he still needs to find another 6 shots for a play-off. 

Tiger is making a reasonable number of birdies, but too many bogeys. His irons and wedges are good, but driving and putting are not where they need to be. 
Ironically, this probably helps his cause at Augusta if the scoring is not too crazy. 
But Augusta suits plenty of guys who have better numbers than Tiger.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			He won a 30 man event where a decent chunk of the field were simply free wheeling in a 'no cut' pay day and which was a few days away from the Ryder Cup. Sure a decent achievement and very much intimidated Rory into capitulating, but it's a far cry from a full field regular season event or a major.

I'm talking about winning a proper event with 100 to 150 guys all going at it with minds not elsewhere. And in reality, we are talking about majors as that's all that Tiger is going to be measured against.
		
Click to expand...

You can spin it how you want. He won a 30 man event against the 29 best performing players on the PGA Tour for last season. An event with a massive purse, a ton of world-ranking points and a huge number of Fed-Ex Cup points up for grabs, which in-turn can win them even more money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			You can spin it how you want. He won a 30 man event against the 29 best performing players on the PGA Tour for last season. An event with a massive purse, a ton of world-ranking points and a huge number of Fed-Ex Cup points up for grabs, which in-turn can win them even more money.
		
Click to expand...

You can only beat who is in front of you in any sport on any given week.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			You can spin it how you want. He won a 30 man event against the 29 best performing players on the PGA Tour for last season. An event with a massive purse, a ton of world-ranking points and a huge number of Fed-Ex Cup points up for grabs, which in-turn can win them even more money.
		
Click to expand...

He did win it. but winning a major against maybe 150 other players is a whole other ball game, and if you give me Tiger vs the Field, I'm taking the field every week.


----------



## Dasit (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			He did win it. but winning a major against maybe 150 other players is a whole other ball game, and if you give me Tiger vs the Field, I'm taking the field every week.
		
Click to expand...

Would you take tiger to win another major or never win a major again?


I would take win a major every time


He is still a top quality player, swinging better than ever arguably.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Would you take tiger to win another major or never win a major again?


I would take win a major every time


He is still a top quality player, swinging better than ever arguably.
		
Click to expand...

Swinging better than ever ? Not from what I can see , he used to destroy courses at will , now he struggles to keep it on the fairway consistently enough to get many bogey free rounds on the card 

Donâ€™t think he will a Major again because imo his swing and overall game is not strong and consistent enough to go through four rounds on the toughest courses under the toughest conditions and be above all the top quality golfers that are playing right now. In fairness he seems in a better place overall in his life , happier on the course and enjoying the whole experience. Just have to look at the courses the majors are going to be played on and he is going to struggle imo


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Would you take tiger to win another major or never win a major again?


I would take win a major every time


He is still a top quality player, swinging better than ever arguably.
		
Click to expand...

It would be a big call to say he won't win another, but the stats are obviously very much against him in terms of his age. He is playing ok, but definitely not better than 97 to 2008... and definitely not better than Rory, Rose, Molinari, DJ, Bryson, Thomas, Koepka, Fleetwood etc.

Phil is the only player to win a major this century at age 43 or older (Tiger's age now).

Plus the strength and depth in the game is getting stronger and stronger. So this makes it even more likely that out of 100 or so top players in a major field, 1 will be better than Tiger even when he puts his best 72 holes together.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

I think if Woods is going to win another major, Augusta has to be his main opportunity. He won't get overly penalised there for missing fairways and he knows the place well.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2019)

Not saying Tiger won't win one because he obviously could.
But the odds are stacking higher against him all the time.
He's the same age now as Mickelson was when he won the Open
The only, genuine, current player to have won one in their 40's - Ernie and DC are the others but they're less relevent these days.
Only other over 40's winner this century was Vijay
It can be done, bit when you have the current crop being as good as they are, I think it will take more than the stars aligning for him to bag another.
But I still refer you to my first sentence
Anyone teeing it up in a Major can win one.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnâ€™t both Ernie Els and Clarke win in their early 40â€™s ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - early 40s. Both younger than Tiger is now. 
Also both Open championships. In my opinion, best chance for an old guy to win a major.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Yes - early 40s. Both younger than Tiger is now.
Also both Open championships. In my opinion, best chance for an old guy to win a major.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf Woods base level is significantly higher than both of those.

I think it's far too early to say he will never win one again been as he was right in the mix at the last open?


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf Woods base level is significantly higher than both of those.

I think it's far too early to say he will never win one again been as he was right in the mix at the last open?
		
Click to expand...

It's not really, his chances reduce significantly each month from now (next 4 months is 4 majors). This time next year he will be 44 and all the current crop of talent will still be in their prime and another year older and wiser.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 18, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			It's not really, his chances reduce significantly each month from now (next 4 months is 4 majors). This time next year he will be 44 and all the current crop of talent will still be in their prime and another year older and wiser.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that his odds will get longer. All i'm saying is that Mickelson, Els and Clarke won in their 40's and all 3 are vastly inferior in terms of skill level at peak. 

I think everyone agrees Jacks record is gone. But i certainly wouldn't back against him winning if he has 5 years injury free.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/47610217

During the summer of his golfing life, in 2014, Rory McIlroy was famously booze-free; the abstinence bringing two majors and a World Golf Championships title as he rose to world number one.

Having won The Open that year, followed by the Bridgestone Invitational and US PGA, I asked him if it was finally time to toast his success? "Oh yes, I'm going to be celebrating this," he laughed. 

Contrast that reaction to how he talked in the wake of Sunday's landmark triumph at the Players Championship.

"I'm going to sit down and see what I can take from this and try to put it into the next few weeks," he said in an interview for the BBC Golf podcast, The Cut. He is fully aware the Masters is just around the corner.

McIlroy will still celebrate and enjoy this Players victory, and so he should. But that analytical response speaks to the maturity of the 29 year old, who ended an increasingly frustrating run of near misses with this win.

It was a special success. McIlroy prevailed on a packed leaderboard finding real inspiration on a back nine that might have unravelled with his bogey on the 14th.

"Maybe, if this had not gone the way I wanted it to, it might have eaten away at me," McIlroy told me. 

But it did not and that fact should silence a growing band of critics who increasingly believed that he lacked the nerve and heart to win the game's biggest prizes.

While they fretted over his inability to convert that string of promising positions, they questioned everything from the Northern Irishman's mental state, ability to putt, work ethic and choice of caddie.

But the player stayed resolutely patient. "I feel every week I've contended I've been more comfortable in contention," McIlroy said of his recent frustrations. 



The victory was McIlroy's 15th on the PGA Tour and first in one year
"I just kept going, doing what I've been doing all year, biding my time trying to hit good shot after good shot. Thankfully it all came together."

He insists he has not been as frustrated by the year long winless spell that has just ended as many people would expect. "I'm playing better golf than the majority of people out there," he said.

"So I know I just have to keep doing what I'm doing."

Few players possess McIlroy's extraordinary ability and it came to the fore on the 15th hole on Sunday. It was there that he propelled a sensational 180-yard six-iron bunker shot to set up a crucial bounce-back birdie.

Then came a 347-yard drive to provide the platform for the decisive birdie on the 16th before a 288-yard missile from the nerve-wracking 18th tee.

It helped secure the par he needed to settle what was an absolute classic Players. "It was probably the most difficult shot I had all day," he admitted.

The strength to nail it came from his experience more than a decade ago at the Hong Kong Open. There he persuaded himself to fully commit to a three-wood final-hole tee shot which had troubled him all week and it duly brought victory.

"I think the golf gods will reward you for making a good committed swing," he said. "And any time I have a tough tee shot I stand up, I pick my target and I swing as hard as I can."

McIlroy has reaped rewards ever since and last week at Sawgrass proved no different. "I piped it down 18 by just remembering that tiny little thing from Hong Kong," he said.

He has come a long way since and his Players success is the biggest win outside his four major triumphs. It was arguably the most gutsy performance of his career.

Furthermore, it is a significant win for the game in general. Across the globe, McIlroy generates more interest than any other golfer besides Tiger Woods.

When he is in his pomp no one plays a better brand of golf. Sunday's win was not him at his imperious best, but showed us the dogged side to his character.

He is a stubborn so-and-so, simply because he believes in what works for him. Hence a vehement defence of caddie Harry Diamond, for whom he had fulsome praise after their second win together.



Former Irish amateur Harry Diamond has been on McIlroy's bag since 2016
"People just think he's my best friend and I got him the bag because I didn't want to listen to anyone else. But that's not true," McIlroy said.

"Harry is an accomplished golfer and has turned into one of the best caddies out here, if not the best."

But the key is the golfer himself and his growing maturity which has impacted on his game. "It's been having a focus over the last six or seven months on my attitude, especially my attitude to golf," he revealed.

"Not letting golf define who I am as a person, trying to keep the two things very separate because in the past I would let what I shot that day influence my mood."

Maybe that is why there were no histrionics when he holed the winning putt, a mere puffing of the cheeks to recognise a job extraordinarily well done.

McIlroy says this thinking is what has helped him become so consistent. His victory caps a run of six consecutive PGA Tour events where his worst finish has been a share of sixth place.

It is an enviable record and no player this year would swap it. This victory will inevitably stoke anticipation for his next attempt to complete the career Grand Slam at April's Masters at Augusta.

Holding The Players trophy brings no guarantees in that regard although it will generate immense hype and he knows it is coming. 

But the mental fortitude that delivered this victory informs us he will be better equipped than ever before to deal with the inevitable hullabaloo when he gets to Augusta.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 18, 2019)

For any given event there are many players all with a chance of winning, none should be written off!
Too many unfancied men have triumphed over the years for that to be otherwise. 
Thatâ€™s one of the best things about golf!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 18, 2019)

i sometimes wonder what people on this forum have been smoking, where I can get some & if theyâ€™ve ever watched or played golf!?!

The Tour Championship not a significant event, with 30 free wheeling pros with an eye on another event - seriously?

I bet when Rory or Stenson won this wasnâ€™t the perceived strength of the event!


----------



## User20204 (Mar 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Swinging better than ever ? Not from what I can see , he used to destroy courses at will , now he struggles to keep it on the fairway consistently enough to get many bogey free rounds on the card
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, he destroyed courses because he was significantly longer than the rest of the field. 

Mark Crossfield put up a great video tonight showing how much better Tiger was than the rest and where Rory stands against the rest, it showed how much better Tiger _was _than the rest, not how weak the rest were.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107741211836796934
Golf porn


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2019)

The sound of those shots is music to my ears.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			"........I think the golf gods will reward you for making a good committed swing," he said. "And any time I have a tough tee shot I stand up, I pick my target and I swing as hard as I can.".......
		
Click to expand...

That's a great quote from Rory, how many times do you stand on a tee and worry about the shot in some way? I know I do, could be a direction, remembering the last shot on the same hole, the wind, water etc. You stand there thinking about swinging easy, trying to control it to not make a mistake, but as a result, don't fully commit on the shot and wind up with a really poor effort. Going to try and remember to make this my mantra now, aim, grip and rip, see if it gets me through some of the less than mediocre garbage drives I've been hitting lately .


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			That's a great quote from Rory, how many times do you stand on a tee and worry about the shot in some way? I know I do, could be a direction, remembering the last shot on the same hole, the wind, water etc. You stand there thinking about swinging easy, trying to control it to not make a mistake, but as a result, don't fully commit on the shot and wind up with a really poor effort. Going to try and remember to make this my mantra now, aim, grip and rip, see if it gets me through some of the less than mediocre garbage drives I've been hitting lately .
		
Click to expand...

For me that seems like an approach that would work really well half of the time, and the other half of the time result in a monster slice.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm really looking forward to the Valspar Championship this week. No Tiger and no Rory. What will we talk about instead?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			For me that seems like an approach that would work really well half of the time, and the other half of the time result in a monster slice.
		
Click to expand...


I think 50% success is better than I see at the moment


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

SatchFan said:



			I'm really looking forward to the Valspar Championship this week. No Tiger and no Rory. What will we talk about instead?
		
Click to expand...

No one will bother watching it.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 19, 2019)

In Crossfields vid he showed that Rory wasn't that accurate off the tee, can't recall exactly but something like 48th over the week with only 28% fairways hit on Saturday and around 58% ???? average for the week.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			In Crossfields vid he showed that Rory wasn't that accurate off the tee, can't recall exactly but something like 48th over the week with only 28% fairways hit on Saturday and around 58% ???? average for the week.
		
Click to expand...

True, but in fairness he averages further than most, so if he's hitting an 8 iron out of the rough that's probably just as easy for him as 5 iron off the short stuff for others.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			In Crossfields vid he showed that Rory wasn't that accurate off the tee, can't recall exactly but something like 48th over the week with only 28% fairways hit on Saturday and around 58% ???? average for the week.
		
Click to expand...

Fairway accuracy is a pretty irrelevant stat though, as you can be a yard off the fairway in the 2nd cut and have a perfect lie and a great angle, but it counts the same as 20 yard miss in the rough, so it's impossible to tell anything from those stats. SG Off The Tee is the stat to look at, and Rory's #1 on Tour this year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 19, 2019)

"It was probably the most difficult shot I had all day"I think the golf gods will reward you for making a good committed swing," he said. "And any time I have a tough tee shot I stand up, I pick my target and I swing as hard as I can."

Interesting 
I wonder what happened in the Ryder cup singles against Justin Thomas on the 18th.
I would say JT did this not Rory.

Or has he finally got mentally stronger.

Itâ€™s not all that long ago he has quit after a few holes when heâ€™s missed putts early.

Time will tell of course.
One win though is all it is.
Fields are so strong these days it will be hard to dominate.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			One win though is all it is.
		
Click to expand...


It's not just one win though, is it?

And your insistence to attempt to bait Phil over Rory has gone beyond a joke.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It's not just one win though, is it?

And your insistence to attempt to bait Phil over Rory has gone beyond a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fine your entitled to your opinion.

The reason I quote what Phil says is because itâ€™s so biased.
No different to his obsession to slate Woods at every opportunity.

It seems to me Rory has won and is now talking as if itâ€™s all changed for him now.

Why donâ€™t you tell me how heâ€™s gone from a quitter when the going gets tough to all of a sudden Mr positive.
 Imo and itâ€™s only an opinion,because he won heâ€™s now making ridiculous statements and all Iâ€™m doing is picking holes in it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2019)

https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...oy-becomes-world-no-4-after-the-players-title

Rory up to 4th in the world - quite ludicrous how people can call someone who has won what he has before he is 30 a quitter ?! 

He has won from behind , he has won from the front and he has won in playoffs , he has stood up in Ryder Cups and when he has suffered a drop in form he has battled through it - since 2010 he has won 4 majors a few WGC plus multiple other comps - I donâ€™t think anyone has won as many majors in that time or competitions since 2010 ? Will be interesting to see who has.

He was number one for just under 2 years and is one his way back - won three out of the four majors , the Fed Ex , RTD , The PGA plus holding multiple scoring records - one Comp left for his locker- the Masters , his record shows he is the best of his generation right now and he still has over a decade left to keep bringing in the wins. He wonâ€™t ever reach the level of wins at the majors as Woods or PGA Comps because the competition right now is outstanding but he will go down as imo the best from the UK maybe even Europe. 

Also looking at the rankings how great is it to see Pepperell getting into the 30â€™s - such a quality golfer and even better on social media - remember playing Frilford once and he was in the bar just chatting away to the members having them in stitches - England Golf looks good with him , Rose , Hatton , Fitzpatrick and the new kid on the block Wallace - a few there that are going to be around for a good number of Ryder Cups


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...oy-becomes-world-no-4-after-the-players-title

Rory up to 4th in the world - quite ludicrous how people can call someone who has won what he has before he is 30 a quitter ?!

He has won from behind , he has won from the front and he has won in playoffs , he has stood up in Ryder Cups and when he has suffered a drop in form he has battled through it - since 2010 he has won 4 majors a few WGC plus multiple other comps - I donâ€™t think anyone has won as many majors in that time or competitions since 2010 ? Will be interesting to see who has.

He was number one for just under 2 years and is one his way back - won three out of the four majors , the Fed Ex , RTD , The PGA plus holding multiple scoring records - one Comp left for his locker- the Masters , his record shows he is the best of his generation right now and he still has over a decade left to keep bringing in the wins. He wonâ€™t ever reach the level of wins at the majors as Woods or PGA Comps because the competition right now is outstanding but he will go down as imo the best from the UK maybe even Europe.

Also looking at the rankings how great is it to see Pepperell getting into the 30â€™s - such a quality golfer and even better on social media - remember playing Frilford once and he was in the bar just chatting away to the members having them in stitches - England Golf looks good with him , Rose , Hatton , Fitzpatrick and the new kid on the block Wallace - a few there that are going to be around for a good number of Ryder Cups
		
Click to expand...

Well itâ€™s now obvious you can see my reply.

Thereâ€™s no doubting his record,although I bet you and others would say he should have won more,especially as you yourself have said â€œwhen on form heâ€™s streets aheadâ€.

On the quitter point.
I have and I know others have have seen him give up after a few holes,his shoulders slump and he quits,weâ€™ve all seen it,but some canâ€™t admit it.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 19, 2019)

Great play from Rory Mc and we can't say we didn't see it coming. Played solidly, whilst others in the final 2 groups went backwards. of note he's now won on 3 of the current PGA Tour Florida courses, in PGA National, Bay Hill and now TPC Sawgrass.


----------

